# What type of tan is this?



## Brindle (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a hard time telling the difference between some of the lighter colors yet, just wondering what type of tan this girl is?

As for genetics.. what would you have to breed her with to get others just like her?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

either a light dove tan or a silver tan.

dove is pink eyed black and silver is pink eyed blue.

So to get more like her breed her to a black/black tan and you will likely get blacks and black tans, all of which will carry pink eyes. breed them together and back to her to get black, black tan, dove and dove tan.


----------



## Brindle (Jan 3, 2015)

what would happen if bred to a chocolate tan?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

U would likely get black and black tan, all will carry pink eye and choc.
When bred together you will then get, black, black tan, dove, dove tan, choc, choc tan, champain, champain tan. 
If she is silver tan instead of dove then her babies will also carry blue so when bred together you can also get lilac, lilac tan, pe lilac, pe lilac tan.


----------



## Brindle (Jan 3, 2015)

thank you!


----------

